# 2 Blue Mitted Ragdolls In Need of Loving Home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

These two lovely boys are looking for their forever home - anyone who feels they could give the lads a home please go to ragsrescue














 *Name: Theo & Toby Colour/Pattern: Blue Mitted Age: 4 years old Sex: Male Neuters Location: North West Contact: Sonia/Anne* Sonia (Chorley) [email protected] Anne 01563 539742 [email protected] *About Theo and Toby* The two boys are an extremely lovable pair, the 2 cats get on very well together and as siblings must go together. They enjoy grooming and often try squeezing for space onto one lap. Toby loves a fuss and will headbutt and nuzzle for your attention, Theo likes to cuddle up next to you and wait a little while until he's ready for attention. They both enjoy playing with toys with little toy mice being their favourite. They have settled very well in foster care, and are now looking for a new forever home.


----------

